# Need a new lantern?



## blondiega1 (Feb 28, 2017)

Here's a deal.

Regular Price:	$29.99
With Deal:	$8.39

https://www.amazon.com/Etekcity-Por...5-23b4-40b1-8da6-7c1c9eb81d33&pf_rd_i=desktop




.


----------



## T-N-T (Feb 28, 2017)

Looks compact but I'm getting one anyways

Thanks for the link!


----------



## 3ringer (Feb 28, 2017)

The link says the lantern is unavailable now. You must have bought the last one.


----------



## T-N-T (Feb 28, 2017)

I sell it to you when it comes in.
lets say..... $14


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Feb 28, 2017)

3ringer said:


> The link says the lantern is unavailable now. You must have bought the last one.



My link says "In stock"


----------



## Greene728 (Feb 28, 2017)

I have 2 of em I bought last year. Absolutely love them too!


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 1, 2017)

These LED lanterns work so well I never use my old propane or white gas lanterns any more.


----------



## T-N-T (Mar 1, 2017)

greg_n_clayton said:


> My link says "In stock"



Wife ordered mine.
She said it won't ship will March 11 I believe she said ...

I'll wait.  No problem for <$9


----------

